# Декомпрессия Юпитер



## artur akhmadiev (30 Май 2015)

Механика Васильева. На сжим очень большой расход воздуха на регистрах пикколо и концертина. Ничего не пищит. Просто воздух из под клапанов. Недавно менял паралон. Стало чуть лучше, но лишь на время. Теперь снова та же проблема.  Если даже отрегулировать воздух идет из под клапанов. Ход клавиш средней степени тяжести. Приодически регулировать или подтянуть пружины? Помогите пожалуйста советом.


----------



## ze_go (31 Май 2015)

клапана ломаной деки раньше кроют окна, чем клапана в прямой. 
из ломаной же не "сифонит"?
надо отрегулировать углы на вилке "прямая-ломаная"
и заодно проверить граммометром усилие на кнопку.


----------



## artur akhmadiev (31 Май 2015)

ze_go () писал:клапана ломаной деки раньше кроют окна, чем клапана в прямой. 
из ломаной же не "сифонит"?
надо отрегулировать углы на вилке "прямая-ломаная"
и заодно проверить граммометром усилие на кнопку. 
Спасибо за ответ!
Клапана на ломаной деке кроют хорошо. Попробую отрегулировать. Отдам завтра мастеру. Еще возникла идея сместить основную ось. Этим увеличить давление на деку (где пикколо с концертиной) и за одно облегчить клавиатуру.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (1 Июн 2015)

artur akhmadiev (31.05.2015, 23:45) писал:


> Еще возникла идея сместить основную ось. Этим увеличить давление на деку (где пикколо с концертиной) и за одно облегчить клавиатуру.


А это Вам зачем? Лишняя трата денег (к тому же - немаленькая). 
Давление на кнопке в старых механиках около 125 граммов. Это немного. У пианистов в разы больше и ничего, играют как-то. Главное условие регулировки - устранить все затиры в механике, иначе граммометр покажет ложное измерение. Поверьте, мне привозили новенькие АККО-аккордеоны, которые сразу приходилось перерегулировать, т.к. на их 100 гр механике было некомфортно играть - очень вязкая. 
В Вашем случае очень много неизвестного: как сменили поролон, как отрегулировали сами клапана, как отрегулировали вилку прямая-ломаная, какой износ механики (боковые и вертикальные люфты рычагов). И это надо смотреть ДО всяческих переделок механики. Юпитер, если его правильно отрегулировать, выдаст Вам "мёртвую" компрессию.


----------



## Zenano (1 Июн 2015)

Смещение оси - вовсе не лишняя работа. При условии что сделана в комплексе с множеством других работ.
При прочих равных условиях - чем ниже ось к клапанам тем лучше компрессия. Это элементарная физика. 
"вязкость"  (эластичность) и "легкость нажатия" - разные понятия. При правильно подобранных факторах, Юпитер со смещенной осью и "правильными"  пружинами будет иметь гораздо лучшую отдачу и ход клавиши чем Юпитер со старой схемой (проверено) - на тех же 120 гр. (Кстати итальянские механики - тому подтверждение).
  
"Вязкость" клавиатуры происходит вовсе не от смещения оси. В Акко в частности - конструктивные недоработки. Одна из которых - ошибка в выборе диаметра проволоки для пружин. (напр. 0.8 вместо 0.7), а также "неправильное" место для оси. 
Также чем длиннее пружина, тем больше "эластичность". 
С точки зрения физики "вязкость механики" - это либо трения (о которых написано выше), либо возрастающее усилие на пружине на отрезке хода клавиши, чего не будет в "правильной пружине". 

НО конечно, если работа сделана некачественно, то от смещенной оси будет больше вреда чем пользы. Это тоже часто встречается, но не отменяет целесообразность данной работы.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (1 Июн 2015)

Уважаемый *Zenano. *Спасибо за то, что Вы дополнили мой комментарий. А самое большое спасибо за то, что высказали вслух мои подозрения Zenano (01.06.2015, 13:13) писал:


> если работа сделана некачественно, то от смещенной оси будет больше вреда чем пользы.


т.к. я не понаслышке знаю о состоянии дел с ремонтом баянов в Казани (этот баянист, по-моему оттуда).
А вот по поводу АККО, тут Вы правы частично. Вся их вязкость лечится правильной регулировкой. Проверено неоднократно. В Екатеринбурге и Ханты-Мансийске Вам это подтвердят с десяток аккордеонистов.


----------



## Zenano (1 Июн 2015)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> А вот по поводу АККО, тут Вы правы частично. Вся их вязкость лечится правильной регулировкой


Да. Возможно. Говорю только о тех инструментах, которые видел сам. Акко попадает редко. Основной инструмент в работе - Юпитер


----------



## Gross (1 Июн 2015)

Vladimir Zh (01.06.2015, 15:38) писал:


> с ремонтом баянов в Казани


 сорри за офтоп- в Казани есть мастера по ремонту серьёзных инструментов? Адресок или телефончик не дадите? В будущем может пригодиться.


----------



## Zenano (1 Июн 2015)

По самой теме (если говорить о вопросе, заданном ТС).
Пока это уравнение с многими неизвестными. Сложно оценивать, не зная многого.  Да, смещение оси - хорошо, но Ваши проблемы не отсюда. Варианты навскидку (что может быть причиной):
1. Плохой поролон или лайка
2. Косяки сборки (не Васильева, ни в коем случае) (сборщик должен учитывать, что пряма дека всегда пускает больше за счет более длинного рычага, и это компенсировать). Попросту компрессия не сведена должным образом. 
3. Проблемы с основанием. Судя из Вашего описания, вначале было хорошо, потом (достаточно быстро) - хуже. С поролоном должно быть ровно наоборот. Чем дальше, тем компрессия лучше. Вполне возможно, плохо закреплено основание, и его подрывает. Или (что бывает довольно часто) - маленькая трещина в стенке, на которую монтируется основание основных рядов.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (2 Июн 2015)

Gross (01.06.2015, 20:41) писал:


> сорри за офтоп- в Казани есть мастера по ремонту серьёзных инструментов?


А я разве написал что они есть? Вроде разговор шёл об обратном. Четыре года назад - не было. 
Мастер  - профессия штучная. Из ниоткуда не возникает. Хотя, если кто-то за последние пару лет вдруг приехал...


----------



## artur akhmadiev (2 Июн 2015)

Gross/ писал:


> Vladimir Zh (01.06.2015, 15:38) писал:с ремонтом баянов в Казани сорри за офтоп- в Казани есть мастера по ремонту серьёзных инструментов? Адресок или телефончик не дадите? В будущем может пригодиться.


В Казани мастера есть. Ответил в лс


----------



## artur akhmadiev (2 Июн 2015)

Zenano писал:


> По самой теме (если говорить о вопросе, заданном ТС).
> Пока это уравнение с многими неизвестными. Сложно оценивать, не зная многого.  Да, смещение оси - хорошо, но Ваши проблемы не отсюда. Варианты навскидку (что может быть причиной):
> 1. Плохой поролон или лайка
> 2. Косяки сборки (не Васильева, ни в коем случае) (сборщик должен учитывать, что пряма дека всегда пускает больше за счет более длинного рычага, и это компенсировать). Попросту компрессия не сведена должным образом.
> 3. Проблемы с основанием. Судя из Вашего описания, вначале было хорошо, потом (достаточно быстро) - хуже. С поролоном должно быть ровно наоборот. Чем дальше, тем компрессия лучше. Вполне возможно, плохо закреплено основание, и его подрывает. Или (что бывает довольно часто) - маленькая трещина в стенке, на которую монтируется основание основных рядов.


Спасибо за ответ. А что есть основание? Объясните пожалуйста.


----------



## artur akhmadiev (2 Июн 2015)

Zenano писал:


> По самой теме (если говорить о вопросе, заданном ТС).
> Пока это уравнение с многими неизвестными. Сложно оценивать, не зная многого.  Да, смещение оси - хорошо, но Ваши проблемы не отсюда. Варианты навскидку (что может быть причиной):
> 1. Плохой поролон или лайка
> 2. Косяки сборки (не Васильева, ни в коем случае) (сборщик должен учитывать, что пряма дека всегда пускает больше за счет более длинного рычага, и это компенсировать). Попросту компрессия не сведена должным образом.
> 3. Проблемы с основанием. Судя из Вашего описания, вначале было хорошо, потом (достаточно быстро) - хуже. С поролоном должно быть ровно наоборот. Чем дальше, тем компрессия лучше. Вполне возможно, плохо закреплено основание, и его подрывает. Или (что бывает довольно часто) - маленькая трещина в стенке, на которую монтируется основание основных рядов.


Спасибо за ответ. А что есть основание? Объясните пожалуйста.


----------



## Zenano (2 Июн 2015)

основание со стойками


----------



## artur akhmadiev (3 Июн 2015)

Всем спасибо.
Решили что временами буду регулировать. Ось смещать нестал. Вдруг еще проблем лишних заработаю. Да и работа не малых денег стоит.


----------



## Zenano (3 Июн 2015)

artur akhmadiev писал:


> Всем спасибо.
> Решили что временами буду регулировать.


 Это ненормально и  очень странно. И указывает на проблемы в механике. Лучше их устранить


----------

